# 2002 big bear 400



## leetruck2 (Sep 2, 2014)

i have a 2002 big bear 400 and my wife sat it on its left side yesterday in the mud and know the electric start does not work no clicking or nothing what could it be that i does not start it runs when you pull start it any help would be great thanks


----------

